# Kugelalgen?



## zorro57 (12. Sep. 2007)

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier im Forum hab nun gleich die erste Frage.
Ich denke aber mal, ich muß dazu etwas ausholen´.
Meinen zweiten Teich habe ich vor ca. 4 Jahren angelegt. Der erste " Teich" war direkt nach dem Hauskauf einfach ein größeres Loch gegraben, mit der geschenkten LKW Plane vom Nachbarn ausgelegt und Wasser rein, fertig. 
Weil der immer mehr zuwucherte und kaum noch Wasser zu sehen war,
mußte der neue Teich größer werden. Buch angeschaff: Der Naturteich im Garten und los.
Nun habe ich eine Teichfolie von 8x10m verbuddelt, 18.000l Wasser eingelassen und die Folie mit Kies bedeckt. Dachte das wäre besser als Erde, da ich so wenig Nährstoffe wie möglich in den Teich lassen wollte. Der liegt sowieso im hinteren Teil des Gartens, zwar recht schattig, aber leider auch umgeben von Kirsche, __ Birke und anderen Bäumen. Habe zunächst nur meine Libellenlarven, __ Molche, __ Käfer etc. umgesiedelt und nur wenige Pflanzen eingesetzt.
Weil alle Mücken der Gegend den neuen Brutplatz ausprobieren wollten, hatte ich Sorge meinen Sitzplatz am Teich nicht mehr nutzen zu könne und habe als Mückenlarvenfresser 5 Bitterlinge eingesetzt. ( mittlerweile durch die Tochter noch 10 hinterher gekommen- sehe aber nur ab und an zwei oder drei)
Der Teich entwickelte sich gut meine Krebsscheren vermehren sich prächtig und die Fadenlagen ( sollen ja ein Indikator für gute Wasserqualität sein )
habe ich regelmäßig mit einem langen Alurohr aufgewickelt und rausgeholt.
Nun habe ich aber seit Mitte des Jahres sehr viele kleine Kügelchen im Teich. Dachte zunächst an Laich, aber von welchem Tier? Jetzt hab ich hier im Forum ein Bild meiner Kügelchen gefunden, es soll sich um "Kugelalgen" handeln. (Hab ich angehängt. Danke an Barbara für das Bild!)
Der Tip von Eugen war, einfach mit einem Küchensieb rausfischen.
Aber bei der Größe meines Teiches und den vielen Krebsscheren ist das nicht so einfach. 
Hat noch jemand weitere Tips?
Und: woher kommen die? Und: sterben die im Winter ab oder darf ich mich im nächsten Jahr wieder auf die freuen?
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Birkauer (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kugelalgen?*

Hallo!

Für mich sieht das ganze wie ein Gewirr aus __ Hornblatt (__ Hornkraut), Fadenalgen und Laich aus. Hab das aber so noch nicht gesehen. Also


----------



## Annett (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kugelalgen?*

Hallo Andreas,

ich hab die Dinger (zum Glück) noch nie live gesehen...
Aber ich denke, es ist wie bei jeder Alge... entziehst Du ihnen die Nährstoffe müßten sie zurück gehen. Nährstoffentzug erfolgt über die höheren Pflanzen und das Abschöpfen/Rausangeln von Algen.

Vielleicht bekommst Du die Algen auch mit einem Kescher heraus?

Mal sehen, ob sich Barbara noch zu Wort meldet, was ihre Kugelalgen so treiben.


----------



## Bärbel (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kugelalgen?*

Hallo Andreas,
hab das gleiche dieses Jahr in meinem Teich. Heute schick ich Wasserproben an ein Labor, das mir nach Fotoanalyse vorsichtig zu verstehen gegeben hat, daß es sich um "Blaualgen" (sind Bakterien, keine Algen) handeln könnte. Die wären dann giftig für Mensch und Tier beim Verschlucken (ich soll vorsichtshalber meine Hunde nicht mehr von dem Wasser trinken lassen, das Baden hat sich bei dem Wetter eh erledigt) und dann schau mer mal, was der Auslöser für das Zeug ist. Unser Brunnenwassser? Oder... keine Ahnung. Ich hab das Zeug jedenfalls so gut ich konnte rausgefischt, wenn man das nicht macht, vermehrt es sich noch mehr und läßt kein Licht mehr an die Pflanzen darunter (hab ich jedenfalls festgestellt)
Liebe Grüße
Bärbel


----------



## zorro57 (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kugelalgen?*

Hallo,
@birkauer: Hab das Bild so aus dem Forum übernommen: , ich meinte eigentlich nur die kleinen Kügelchen die wie Laich aussehen!

@annett: ich habe schon letztes Jahr mehr Wasserpflanzen eingesetzt und durch Abfischen der Fadenalgen versucht die Nährstoffe zu entziehen.
Allen Wasserlebewesen geht es prima, viele __ Molche, Libellenlarven, Ruderwanzen, Froggis etc..
Mit dem Kescher kann man die rausholen, die zusammenkleben oder mit Algen verklebt sind. Es gibt aber unzählige die auf dem Boden liegen und bei meinem Kiesboden schlecht zu keschern sind. Habe es jetzt schon mit absaugen versucht, das Problem ist allerdings, mein Filter ( Damenfeinstrumpf in 150er KG Rohr) ist nach kurzer Zeit zu und da ich mit einer Pumpe eines Hauswasserwerks sauge, muß ich dann nach Filterleerung jedesmal das System entlüften.

@ bärbel: ich habe seit einigen Monaten auch schwarze Stellen in meinem Rasen. Im Internet hab ich mal nachgeforscht und gelesen es solle sich um Blaualgen handeln. Woher die kommen wusste wohl niemand und richtige Empfehlungen was man machen soll habe ich auch nicht gefunden. 
Die werden doch wohl nicht aus meinem Teich gekommen sein 
Wäre nett wenn Du mal die Laborergebnisse vorstellen würdest.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Andreas


----------



## Bärbel (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kugelalgen?*

Hi Andreas,
wenn ich mich richtig belesen hab, dann sind Blaualgen keine Algen, sondern Bakterien. Und da gibts mit Sicherheit mehrere Sorten davon... Wenn ich Bescheid vom Labor bekomme, sag ich Dir gerne, was das Zeug ist!
Ich hab das Glibberzeugs jetzt schon mehrere Male aus dem Teich entfernt: mit der Hand die Algen auf dem Kies und den Pflanzen aufgewirbelt und mit nem Haushaltssieb abgekeschert. Bei ca. 90² m Flachwasserzone dauert das ein Weilchen...
Meinen Pflanzen und Tieren im und am Teich gehts übrigens gut!
Grüßle
Bärbel


----------



## Annett (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kugelalgen?*

Moin zusammen,

hier mal noch etwas zu den Ursachen einer Blaualgenblüte (unter dem Bild). 
Am Ende ists nichts anderes, als bei den normalen Algen - zu viele Nährstoffe im Wasser und die müssen raus.

@Bärbel
Was hast Du als Substrat im Teich und wie sieht die Kapillarsperre aus?
Bilder wären da wirklich nicht schlecht - am besten in einem neuen Thema, denn Blaualgen (Cyanobakterien) sind nun wirklich keine Kugelalgen. 

@Andreas
Ich weiß nicht, wie groß die einzelnen Kügelchen sind. Aber es gab von einigen Firmen so Teichsauger, die man ans unter Druck stehende Wasser anschließt und an denen direkt ein feinmaschiger Beutel befestigt ist.... da passt zwar auch nicht viel rein, geht aber vielleicht besser?
- defekter Link entfernt - meine ich von der Bauart her.
Oder Du leihst Dir mal nen richtigen Sauger aus.
Kugelalgen sind aber bei weitem nicht so gefährlich wie die Blaualgen (Cyanos), also nicht gleich in operative Hektik verfallen. 
Laut Eugen könnten sie auch von zuviel Phosphor kommen.

Und hier noch ne allgemeine Seite über Algen. Aber nicht in den weiterführenden Links Hilfe "einkaufen" und dann reinschütten. DAS ist immer die kurzzeitigste Lösung.


----------



## chromis (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kugelalgen?*

Hi,

die Kugeln kommen mir schon merkwürdig vor, ich habe sowas auch noch nicht gesehen. 
Schau Dich mal auf www.aquamax.de um. Du kannst das Bild dann ja auch mal an Herrn Kaufmann mailen.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Bärbel (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kugelalgen?*

Hi Annett,
ich weiß nicht, ob Kugelalgen Blaualgen sind... ich weiß nur, daß meine "Algen" erst genau solche Kügelchen wie oben auf dem Bild auf den Pflanzen und dem Kies sind, farblich von weiß-durchsichtig über hellgrün bis braun, und wenn diese Kügelchen älter sind, steigen sie hoch, klumpen sich zusammen und bilden einen dichten Teppich. Alte Algen sind braun und ähnlich dem Zeug, das einem bei einer starken Erkältung aus der __ Nase läuft ;-)  (was hoffentlich nicht braun ist )  )
Mein Teichgrund besteht aus relativ groben Kies, die Kapillarsperre ist ca. 1 m breit, 0,5 m tief, mit Folie vom Teich ausgelegt und mit dem selben groben Kies aufgefüllt. Der Wasserstand vom Teich ist gut 30 cm tiefer wie der Teichrand. Und der Rand fällt zum Garten hin wiederrum ab.
Unsere Hunde baden mehrmals täglich im Teich, die Kinder sind den ganzen "Sommer" reingehüpft, klar sind da mal Pfoten und Füße nicht ganz sauber... aber bei der Größe des Teiches dürfte auch ein Eimer voll "Dreck" nicht gleich ein solches Bakterien-Wachstum auslösen.
Der Herr vom Labor vermutet das Brunnenwasser... werden wir ja sehen. Ich hab weder dieses Wasser noch das Wasser vom Teich noch das Leitungswasser jemals getestet, deshalb kann ich gar nix dazu sagen.
Am Wochenende (soll ja endlich mal schön werden) werd ich mal probieren, eine Algen-Entwicklungs-Bilderserie zu erstellen...
Tatsache aber ist, daß weder in meinen schlauen Büchern noch im Netz etwas Aussagekräftiges (oder überhaupt etwas) über dieses erst kugelige dann fladige Glibberzeugs zu finden ist. Deshalb hab ich ja auch dieses Labor kontaktiert und werd mal nen Haufen € für ne anständige Analyse ausgeben...
Grüßchen
Bärbel


----------



## Eugen (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kugelalgen?*

Hallo Rainer, hallo Bärbel
und der Herr Kaufmann wird dir dann sagen, dass es die "gallertartige Zitteralge" ist ( Nostoc linckia )
Diese Alge zeigt Wasser der Güteklasse II an, was für einen Teich wiederum recht gut ist. 
Nostoc gehört zur Familie der Nostocaceae
Auf www.hydro-kosmos.de sind ein paar schöne Mikroskopaufnahmen.
Bei Eingabe von Nostoc ist auf Wikepedia auch noch einiges zu finden.
Diese Algenart kommt übrigens auch auf dem Land vor. Nach Regenfällen quellen sie auf und sind dann auch "sichtbarer".
Wenn man das weiß, wird man bei einem Spaziergang im feuchten,bemoosten Waldboden auch fündig. (zumindest bei uns in "Lindelbeach"  )


----------



## Bärbel (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kugelalgen?*

Hallo Eugen,
die Beschreibung samt Bilder auf Hydro-Kosmos und Wiki hab ich schon gesehen und grad nochmal angeguckt. Schaut dem Zeug ähnlich und die Beschreibung passt auch - aber halt nicht ganz. Deshalb warte ich jetzt mal auf die Auswertung von meinen eingeschickten Proben (2x Algen, 3x Wasser).
Lieben Gruß
Bärbel

... deine 3 Krebsscheren sind jetzt schon zu acht... danke nochmal! (auch der Rest wächst prächtig)


----------



## Eugen (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kugelalgen?*

Hallo Bärbel


			
				Bärbel schrieb:
			
		

> ... deine 3 Krebsscheren sind jetzt schon zu acht... danke nochmal! (auch der Rest wächst prächtig)



das freut mich aber  

Ich bleibe bei Nostoc, da gibt es 17 Arten laut Wiki.
Die Bilder sind halt auch nur ausgewählte Beispiele.
Ich hatte mein unterm Mikro, da wird es deutlicher.


----------



## Bärbel (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kugelalgen?*

tja, Eugen, obwohl ich zwar denke, daß ich ziemlich gute Augen hab, mikroskopisch können die aber nicht schaun  

Der Herr aus dem Labor hat auf meinen eingeschickten Fotos zweierlei Blaualgen-Arten erkennen können, (soweit man das auf Fotos bestimmen kann, vermutlich eben nur) und selbst hab ich beim gründlichen Saubermachen vorige Woche noch mehr verschiedenes Glibberzeugs gefunden, natürlich sehen meine Augen jetzt nur noch "Blau" :crazy: 

Jedenfalls hab ich abgefischt, was sich abfischen ließ und hab meine Pflanzen (vor allem die __ Binsen und __ Lilien) abgeschnitten um noch so viel wie möglich an Wachstum anzuregen. Mehr möchte ich jetzt nicht mehr machen, bevor ich nicht weiß, WAS zu machen wäre.

Am Samstag möchte ich nochmal mit meinem Küchensieb durch den Teich gehen und werd dann mal die ganzen verschiedenen Algenformen fotografieren und  - bei Interesse - ins Forum stellen.


----------



## zorro57 (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kugelalgen?*

Hallo,
habe heute nachmittag mehrere Stunden mit einem feinmaschigen Kescher "Kugeln" aus meinem Teich gefischt Schätze mal, dass ich fast ein halbes Speisfass vollbekommen hätte. Musste dann auch noch in dem Zeug wühlen um die kleinen __ Molche und Libellenlarven zu befreien.

@ Annett: Werde es mal mit diesem Mulmsauger probieren, habe den schon mal im Baumarkt gesehen, aber nicht gekauft weil mir der Beutel eigentlich zu klein vorkam. Es ist aber sicherlich leichter den zu entleeren als jedesmal meine Pumpe zu entlüften!
Krebsscheren wachsen bei mir prima, habe schon den ganzen Teichgrund damit voll und im Frühjahr hat eigentlich jede vier Ableger bekommen. Und die Seerose hab ich dieses Jahr wieder aus dem Teich geholt die ganze Erde abgespült und sie in vier Teilen nur in Körben mit Kies wieder eingesetzt. Ist prächtig gewachsen und hat sogar schon einzeln geblüht. Also zieht die ja auch Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser
Ich habe eigentlich versucht einen naturnahen Gartenteich anzulegen, es war mir  klar, dass es bei der Teichlage in der Nähe von Bäumen zu Nährstoffeintrag kommt und bin auch damit klargekommen die Fadenalgen halt regelmäßig abzufischen um die Nährstoffe wieder heraus zu bekommen.
Bei den "Kugelalgen" ist das halt aufwendiger, damit könnte ich aber auch leben wenn ich nur wüsste, das es zu keiner "Vergiftung" des Teiches kommt. Möchte nicht, dass meine kleinen Molche und andere Lebewesen eines Tages alle Bauchoben auf dem Teich treiben 
Muß vieleicht mal einen Wassertest wie bei Aqamax beschrieben durchführen um mehr über die Wasserzusammensetzung zu erfahren.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## zorro57 (17. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kugelalgen?*

Hallo,
möchte  von meinen Erfahrungen mit dem Mulmsauger 
(  )
berichten. Meiner ist von Hornbach, sieht genauso aus und hat 29€ gekostet.
Es ist zwar viel Geld für so ein Stückchen Plastik (Komm halt immer noch nicht von der DM Rechnerei los ) aber es funktioniert gut.
Die Auffangkapazität des Netzes ist zwar nicht so groß, es wäre wahrscheinlich aber auch sehr schwierig ein größeres Netz vollgestopft mit Schlamm und Algen aus dem Teich zu kriegen. Passt also schon.
Ich habe den Bürstenähnlichen Teil unten abgemacht und sauge durch die große runde Öffnung. Zieht richtig was weg, auch Blätter und  ~ 10 cm lange Fast-__ Frösche: .
Man muß halt nur hinterher den ausgekippten Haufen gut durchsuchen um erwischte Tiere zu retten.
Leider ist mir aber ein Mißgeschick passiert. Habe die Leiter über den Teich gelegt und dabei aus Platzgründen die Leiter auf einen dicken Findling gelegt.
Als ich gerade mit meiner Apparatur mitten über dem Teich bin rutscht die Leiter weg, ich verliere das Gleichgewicht und falle in meinen Teich 
Frau und Tochter auf der Terrasse beim Kaffee waren total begeistert von dem Stunt. Leider gibt es keine Photos, ich war zu schnell wieder draußen!
PS: das Wasser ist garnicht so kalt wie man glaubt.
Mit nassen Grüßen
Andreas


----------



## Annett (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kugelalgen?*

Hallo Andreas,

da war Schadenfreude wohl die schönste Freude? 

Freut mich, dass das Teil bei Dir funktioniert... ich hatte es auch mal vor einigen Jahren von jemanden ausgeborgt. Daher der Hinweis von mir.


----------



## Young-Eagle (23. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kugelalgen?*

Hallo!  

Vor Kurzem habe ich solche Kügelchen auch in meinem Teich entdeckt. Zuerst dachte ich, das wäre eine Art Laich (im September... naja). Als ich gesehen habe, dass die Dinger auch an der Oberfläche herumschwimmen, bin ich stutzig geworden. Außerdem haben die Fische kein bisschen Interesse an den Kugeln gezeigt.  

Die Beschreibungen hier trafen auf die Kügelchen zu und jetzt heißt es bei mir wohl auch erst mal, den teich zu durchsieben. Letztes Jahr hatte ich diese Dinger auch, aber nichts unternommen. Plötzlich waren sie weg, deshalb war ich von Laich ausgegangen. Naja, jetzt bin ich schlauer.

Grüße,
Anja und ihr Mini-Teich.


----------



## Bärbel (26. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kugelalgen?*

...hab grad einen Teil der Algen/Wasseranalyse bekommen... und bin sprachlos... demnächst dürfen die Bauern aus dem Dorf den Kunstdünger direkt aus unserem Brunnen holen!
Das Brunnenwasser hat ca. 130x soviel , der Teich "nur" 10x soviel Phosphor drin, wie in einem Schwimmteich sein dürfte.
Meine Algen, das kugelige oder flächige Glibberzeugs und der schöne, grüne Belag auf den Steinen sind 4 verschiedene Blaualgen-Arten, davon sind zwei Giftproduzenten.
Achja...


----------



## katja (26. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kugelalgen?*

hallo bärbel!

oje, das sind ja keine guten nachrichten!  

und jetzt? was kannst du dagegen tun?

und wie wirkt sich das giftige denn aus, wenn ihr darin schwimmen würdet???


woher kommt denn diese hohe belastung? vor allem beim brunnenwasser wäre das doch wichtig zu wissen!


----------



## Bärbel (26. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kugelalgen?*

Wir sollen so schnell wie möglich das GANZE Wasser aus dem Teich lassen und mit Leitungswasser auffüllen... (und das, wo grad das Weihnachtsgeld gekürzt wurde!!!) und wenn möglich, den Teich immer mit Leitungswasser auffüllen oder eine extra Pflanzen-Kläranlage bauen. Das werden wir dann wohl machen, wenn wir wissen, WIE.
Schwimmen könnte man in dem Wasser schon, nur darf man es nicht verschlucken. Hat sich ja für dieses Jahr eh erledigt. Nur die Hunde sollten es nicht trinken. Dem __ Hecht und den Stichlingen geht es aber gut.

Ups!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Vielleicht doch was Positives! Wir werden so die sch... __ Stichlinge los! Herr Hecht kommt natürlich vor dem Wasser-Ablassen raus!


----------



## Dodi (26. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kugelalgen?*

Hallo Bärbel!



> ...hab grad einen Teil der Algen/Wasseranalyse bekommen... und bin sprachlos... demnächst dürfen die Bauern aus dem Dorf den Kunstdünger direkt aus unserem Brunnen holen!
> Das Brunnenwasser hat ca. 130x soviel , der Teich "nur" 10x soviel Phosphor drin, wie in einem Schwimmteich sein dürfte.
> Meine Algen, das kugelige oder flächige Glibberzeugs und der schöne, grüne Belag auf den Steinen sind 4 verschiedene Blaualgen-Arten, davon sind zwei Giftproduzenten.



Na, das ist ja eine schlechte Nachricht! 
Wer hätte gedacht, dass sich bei der Frage nach Kugelalgen vergiftetes Wasser herausstellt... 

Na denn mal Wasser marsch...


----------



## Annett (27. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kugelalgen?*

Hallo Bärbel,

Ihr wohnt nicht zufällig in einer Gegend mit Viehhaltung (Gülle-/Jaucheausbringung)?
Denke, es liegt eher daran, als am "Kunstdünger", denn der läßt sich recht präzise einsetzen....

Vielleicht sind Zisternen fürs Regenwasser noch eine Lösung für Euch?! Spart Regenwassergebühr (falls erhoben wird) und bringt das wirklich nährstoffärmste Wasser von allen, wenn die Dächer sauber sind.
Zum Thema Pflanzenkläranlage sollte Tante Google einiges ausspucken... bei richtiger Dimensionierung kann man die Abwässer ganzer Häuser/Gemeinden so reinigen, dass in dem Wasser hinterher sogar Koi schwimmen können.


----------



## Bärbel (27. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kugelalgen?*

Annett, wir wohnen zwar ganz am Dorfrand, aber meine Nachbargrundstücke sind Wiesen, die nicht mehr mit Jauche gedüngt werden. Ich hab auch schon lange keinen Kunstdünger-Streuer mehr darauf gesehen, weil das Gras der Wiesen eigentlich nur noch gemäht wird, weil es halt gemäht werden muß. Das nächste Güllefeld ist einen halben Kilometer weit weg und da liegen sogar noch zwei Bäche dazwischen. Das Grundwasser bei uns ist sehr hoch, beim Teichbau ist es schon nach einem Meter geflossen und nach 1,5m ist es richtig rausgesprudelt, wir hatten 3 Schmutzwasserpumpen rund um die Uhr im Einsatz, um überhaupt das Loch so groß zu bringen. 
Der Herr mit dem Labor hat mir mittlerweile auch schon die Funktion, Wirkungsweise und den Aufbau der Pflanzenkläranlage beschrieben und sobald das Wetter wieder besser wird, werden wir anfangen zu buddeln.
Eine Zisterne hätten wir gerne, nur wohin???


----------



## zorro57 (3. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Kugelalgen?*

Hallo Bärbel,
habe von Deinen Analysewerten gelesen  Hört sich ja nicht gut an.
Ich habe von meinem Brunnenwasser vor einigen Jahren auch eine Analyse machen lassen. Danach hat mein Brunnenwasser Trinkwasserqualität! Allerdings wurde da wohl nicht auf Phosphor (? nicht Phosphat??? ) geprüft.
Frage dazu: sollen denn die Algen von den erhöhten Phosphorwerten herstammen?
Und was ist mit den Algen, sterben die im Winter bei ( hoffentlichen) minus Temperaturen ab?
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Barbara (4. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Kugelalgen?*

Hallo Zusammen,

also das Bild scheint wohl von meinen Kugelalgen zu sein  
Ich habe sie seit 2 Jahren. Es werden aber jedes Jahr weniger. Bei mir schwimmen sie aber nicht auf der Wasseroberfläche sondern kleben an den Unterwasserpflanzen (besonders am Myriophyllum). Sind die wirklich giftig? Ich war gerade ein paar Stunden im Teich und habe die ganzen Unterwasserpflanzen zurück geschnitten. Den Tieren in und am Teich geht es gut und auch unser Kater trinkt immer aus dem Teich. Jetzt mache ich mir ja doch Gedanken.
@ Bärbel: Wie oft und wo siehst Du Deinen __ Hecht? Ich habe seit vorgestern einen in meinem Schwimmteich (dort gibt es zum Glück keine Kugelalgen), kann ihn aber nicht finden. Wüßte schon ganz gerne, ob er den Umzug gut überstanden hat.

Viele Grüße aus Oberbayern
Barbara


----------



## zorro57 (4. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Kugelalgen?*

Hallo Barbara,
schön das Deine Kugelalgen weniger werden: 
Hast Du durch abfischen / absaugen,  erhöhen der Pflanzenanzahl im Teich, bzw. durch rückschnitt der befallenen Gewächse nachgeholfen oder werden es einfach so weniger?
Habe meine mit dem einige Beiträge vorher beschriebenen Mulmsauger abgesaugt und es scheinen nicht mehr zu werden 
Waren allerdings nur am Boden und mit Fadenalgen verbunden, Ähriges __ Tausendblatt ( da mußte ich erst mal googeln  ) habe ich nicht im Teich , nur viele Krebsscheren und die mögen die Kugeln wohl nicht.
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Bärbel (5. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Kugelalgen?*

Ich habe vor ca. 2 Wochen das ganze Glibberzeugs so gut es ging abgefischt (macht Spaß bei 13° Wassertemperatur und 130 m²!!!!) und dachte, es käme nicht mehr soviel nach, bis mich der gestrige Blick auf das Wasser eines Besseren belehrt hatte... werd wohl dieses Wochenende wieder rein gehen. Ich denke, diese Bakterien-"Algen" wachsen bei Sonnenschein genauso wie alles andere viel besser und es jetzt ja mal ausnahmsweise ein paar Sonnentage gegeben hat...
zum Giftig-Sein: Der Herr aus dem Labor meinte, ich solle die Hunde nicht mehr von diesem Wasser trinken lassen (was unmöglich ist) und Kleinkinder sollten nicht baden, da die Gefahr, Wasser zu verschlucken bei ihnen größer ist. Außerdem soll man von dem Glibberzeugs ja nichts verschlucken, weil die Bakterien Schlimmes in der Leber anrichten können. Aber freiwillig nimmt sowieso niemand dieses grausliche Zeugs in den Mund...
Nur mit ausreichender Bepflanzung soll man diese Bakterien in den Griff bekommen, muß wohl was Wahres dran sein, im Teich hab ich ja "nur" einen Bruchteil von dem Wert, der im Brunnenwasser ist und zum letzten Mal haben wir den Teich dieses Jahr im Frühjahr halb abgelassen und wieder neu befüllt.
Deshalb haben wir auch beschlossen, daß wir unser Wasser drin lassen und nicht auf das teuere Leitungswasser zurückgreifen, das bei uns oft mal sehr gechlort ist...
Wir sind schon dabei, um die Hälfte des Teiches einen Pflanzenfilter ("Kläranlage") zu bauen und dann werden wir ja sehen...
Auf jeden Fall hol ich soviel ich kann von dem Glibberzeugs raus, ich bin wie bei den abgestorbenen Blättern u.a. der Meinung, was draußen ist, ist draußen und kann dann im Wasser nicht mehr soviel Schaden anrichten... weil irgendwie wird ja wohl auch das Glibberzeugs abgebaut werden und was da dann wieder rauskommt...
Übringens sind nach wie vor sehr viele Vögel zum Trinken hier, gestern hab ich auch noch einen Molch entdeckt und ein paar __ Frösche sind neu zugezogen.. die würden doch nicht kommen, wenn das Wasser für die Tiere nicht ok wäre, die Viecher wissen ja besser, was ihnen gut tut - oder nicht -als wir.

Barbara, so weit ich weiß, ist der __ Hecht eigentlich nachtaktiv, unseren haben wir die erste Zeit auch nicht gesehen. Mittlerweile sonnt er sich oft im unbepflanzten Flachwasserbereich oder ist im bepflanzten Teil auf Beutejagd. Wenn ich zur Pflanzenpflege ins Wasser gehe, bleibt er oft liegen und läßt sich nicht stören. Auch von dem Hund nicht, der ein paar Mal am Tag ins Wasser geht. Mein LG hat ihn sogar mal kurz berührt... Nur Kinder am/im Wasser mag er nicht, da ist er gleich weg. Unser "Herr Hecht" gehört schon so zur Familie, daß wir uns gegenseitig schon fragen, ob man den Hecht heute schon gesehen hat...


----------



## Barbara (5. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Kugelalgen?*

Hallo Andreas,

in meinem Teich sind sehr viele Unterwasserpflanzen und die wuchern schon mal den ganzen Teich zu. Ich nehme dann ca. 2/3 raus und damit auch die daran klebenden Kugelalgen. Wie Bärbel schon sagt, was raus ist, ist raus. Damit entehme ich dem Teich auch Nährstoffe. Ansonsten mache ich eigentlich nichts. Die Kugelalgen, die jetzt noch drin sind, sind kleiner und wesentlich dunkler und sie werden immer weniger. In meinem großen Schwimmteich habe ich das Zeug nicht.
@ Bärbel: auch bei mir sind sehr viele Vögel und __ Frösche - aber die fressen sicherlich nicht die Kugelalgen. Jetzt mache ich mir nur Gedanken, da ich ja gestern im Teich rumgelaufen bin, dass ich dieses Zeug teilweise zertreten habe. Hoffentlich sind da keine Gifte ins Wasser geraten.
Ob die Tiere das merken, wenn etwas mit dem Wasser nicht stimmt? Wenn es riecht sicherlich, aber ansonsten?

Viele Grüße aus dem heute sehr verregneten Oberbayern
Barbara


----------



## Bärbel (8. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Kugelalgen?*

Hi Barbara,
ich denke nicht, daß das Zertreten was ausmacht, ich hab soviel von dem Zeug mit den Händen herausgeholt, daß zumindest mal nen Auschlag hätte geben müssen, wenn es kaputt giftiger wäre als das Ganze.
Und ja, ich denke schon, daß die Tiere merken, wenn was nicht stimmt.. meine beiden Hunde (einer 13 Jahre, der andere 1 Jahr) trinken NUR das Wasser aus dem Teich und im Haus das, was im Untersetzer meiner großen Birkenfeige steht. Sie trinken es nicht, wenn man es direkt in den Untersetzer schüttet, es muß erst den "Pflanzenfilter" durchlaufen haben.
Zuerst war ich auch sehr panisch wg. den giftigen Algen, aber mittlerweile seh ich das Ganze schon gelassener... wir bauen jetzt den Pflanzenfilter und sehen dann weiter
Grüßle
Bärbel


----------



## Oasenfritz (9. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Kugelalgen?*



			
				Bärbel schrieb:
			
		

> ....und mit Leitungswasser auffüllen... wenn möglich, den Teich immer mit Leitungswasser auffüllen ....




Hallo Bärbel,

hast Du Dich vergewissert, daß das Leitungswasser bei Euch auch nicht phosphatiert wird vom Wasserwerk?
Das machen die nämlich oft, damit sich die Leitungen nicht zusetzen.
Und wenn immer phosphatiertes Leitungswasser nachgefüllt wird, dann ist der neue Algenwuchs schon vorprogrammiert.........

Zwei Sachen würden mich auch noch interessieren:

Kannst/Darfst Du da einen Namen nennen von dem Institut, das die Algenarten bestimmt hat? Besonders wegen den 2 giftigen.

Habt ihr den Teich nach einem bestimmten System gebaut ( Bionova, Teichmeister o.ä.) ?

Gruß,
Oasenfritz


----------

